# Anyone know why no Titans network broadcast



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

on Sirius? It seems to be the only team not on Sirius.


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

They did not want ot be part of the agreement.. Seems odd, but it has always been like this..


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

It's a shame too. I really like Mike Keith.


----------



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

That's weird, I am moving away from Memphis and will miss Wychek. Makes no sense. Can't believe the NFL lets them do that.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, Bud Adams does own them.....he and Bidwell are pretty much the bottom of the barrel when it comes to NFL owners. I guess he doesn't want to promote the team to a national audience.


----------



## kwe1009 (Mar 17, 2007)

run2lax said:


> That's weird, I am moving away from Memphis and will miss Wychek. Makes no sense. Can't believe the NFL lets them do that.


Local broadcasting is done by the team owner and all money it generates go to the team. I can't think of a valid reason why any team would refuse having their local broadcast aired on Sirius unless they were concerned that it would greatly reduce the number of people listening to the regular radio broadcast and that may cost advertising dollars.


----------



## wtravisw (Jan 18, 2008)

I am a HUGE Sirius & Titans fan...emailed Mike Keith last year....he says they get lots of complaints, but it is a contractual thing with the titans network. Hopefully it will be resolved sometime in the next few years...until then???


----------

